# Who was successful in the drawing?



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

End of May in the Thumb.

Are there QDM rules to follow yet?


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

solasylum, I hunted UA last year. Lots of turkys up there. All 5 of us got a bird last spring. 4 of us was our first bird, hoping to do it again. Good luck to you and have a blast.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I got ZZ! First time i've ever got hunt the first season! Should be an awesome year, looking for a big boy for the year.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
ZZ, CAN'T WAIT WENT SCOUTING TODAY!!


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I got my first choice along with my hunting buds.
we will be hunting area AA April 29-May 5.

Dangler I was wondering the same thing about SnS ... his insight is greatly missed on this site!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Real sorry to hear about your son kingfisher. They say time heals but I've lost family and it seems like it never does....marty

Anyway I got 234 but wife, daughter, father-in-law and two buds got shut out of early season. I only had 92 birds in the yard this afternoon and with this easy winter I'll be over run with them this fall. I'll have a fun time putting in food plots this year . Maybe mother nature will come on strong and kill off about 50 birds........marty


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

SS, if you wanted to hunt the late season you will be able to buy a permit for 243.


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2001)

We got drawn. Area ZZ private land. 4/22-5/5.

First time drawn. My son went with the on-line application. Looks like we should of applied on-line a few years ago.

I'm real excited about this hunt. My son starts college in August and we will have one more opening day before classes start.

Hope to see lots of turkeys and if we are lucky, may even see a deer!


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your son kingfisher. I know what you must be going thru, since I also lost my oldest son 3 1/2 years ago. Hunting with your other son will help you get thru the difficult times. It has helped me thru difficult times hunting with my twin 14 year old sons.

Myself, my friend, and 2 boy's were successful today in drawing Unit ZZ. I scored on my first turkey last year, a jake, during the late season. Hopefully all four of us will score this year. Good Luck to All!!!!


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Area ZZ. April 22- May 5. Been watching 4 nice Toms out back of the house for about 5 weeks now  Along with a nice 9 pt. that still has both antlers.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Got first hunt in ZZ. It least its two weeks long. My dad and I will try and double up again. 

Good Luck


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Zone K,

Sorry Unsuccessfull in Drawing,

Two years running no permits for both my wife and I.

Oh well, we had a great season in 2000 with two nice toms.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 11, 2000)

Got mine for area B. Will use it the first weekend of May.
Good luck to everyone who got one.


----------



## day walker (Jan 17, 2001)

got mine in unit a. i have went partners with someone the last four years we've always received on. same with my brother except for last year he put in by himself and didn't get one. good luck hunting


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Between brothers and nepews, there were a total of 7 of us that applied for Unit J April 22-29th. The two of us that applied as a party were successful (that's me) everyone else got the ZZ permit and will be hunting Barry county.

Can't wait. Killed a bearded hen up there this fall and saw lots of other turkey's while bow hunting. Also, going to Arkansas the first week of April to hunt down there.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Not me; 2 years no permit. Try again nex year.


----------



## CoYoTe-KiLLeR (Jan 19, 2002)

for the first time in 8 years i didnt get my permit. man what a bummer. Ive been watching a hudge tom for the past year and now ill have to wait for next year or this fall. And pray hes not tagged by someone else.


----------



## swat825 (Nov 21, 2001)

I applied for hunt 234 and got it. I'll hunt in Unit A again as usual. So far I'm 3/3 on licenses and turkeys. Hopefully I'll make it 4/4. Grandpa stopped counting this winter when he reached 75 birds. Good luck to all.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Got mine, Unit ZZ.  I will be hunting with my brother this year.


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I wouldn't specifically attribute drawing success to applying online. The odds of success increased significantly this year with the zz zone having 55,000 permits.

I'm hunting here with my wife the week of April 22, then down to Indiana for a week with a buddy down there, then back up here for the late season with another buddy who is a rookie turkey hunter. I asked him to apply for the late hunt so I could call for him after my hunts are over. This way, I stretch my season from April 22 to May 31, get to hunt with 3 other hunters and in 2 states. I have saved up 14 of my 18 vacation days for this, and I'm gonna milk it for all it's worth!

You might think I'm an addict, but don't even consider an intervention.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I got the first hunt in ZZ, Justin got the second hunt. Should give him more time cause he will be hunting weekends only. This hunt with my son will mean alot to us as he willbe in the Navy after he graduates this spring.


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

i was denied for 175&176 but ive always got a leftover so im not worried


----------



## DHY (Jan 19, 2002)

unit 234 what else. don't seem to get any other.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

My friend Goeff and I buddied up and got the 2nd hunt in area K.


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

Doesn't look like I will be running into any of you:

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2002 Spring Turkey Drawing


ITEM NUMBER : 166
Item Description: Turkey Spring RES
Hunt Date(s): 04/22/02 - 04/28/02
Hunt Description: UNIT V - GENERAL
AREA: 0175


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

GOT MINE- FIRST HUNT -ZZ


----------



## Clyde (Mar 3, 2002)

My wife and I also nailed down the last hunt,{again}.Guess it's time to slip on the scouting boots!


----------



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep Yep got mine area B get to hunt the hole season in that area.
good luck to every one.

Jdpredhunter


----------



## sjstap (Feb 14, 2002)

I just got a leftover ZZ yesterday. There are thousands left.


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I had my buddy, a rookie, apply for the late "guaranteed" hunt in ZZ (234) so I could call for him after I got done with my early hunt here and my trip to hunt in Indiana. He was unsuccessful in the drawing. So now he goes and buys one of the "unlimited" licenses over-the-counter. What a system.

He gets a license, though, so why complain.


----------

